# Terrell any good reports



## 308NavyDad (Sep 22, 2008)

We were up about 3 weeks ago to set some stands.Saw plenty of food acorns,grapes,peanuts.But not much sign no fresh rubs and with the rain tracks were scarce.I did see a nice size scrape that suprised me.Anybody seeing anything during archery.


----------



## 308NavyDad (Sep 24, 2008)

Dang aint nobody hunten around here or yall just aint sayen.


----------



## tinksmellzgud (Sep 25, 2008)

*Reports*

I was up that way a couple weeks ago myself. Saw a couple small scraps. Saw some nice rubs but they looked like they were last years. Hopefully those buggers will kick in by opening day...


----------

